# Barbeque Tri-Tip and Bleu Cheese



## jkath (Oct 25, 2004)

1 Tri-tip steak
1-12oz. bottle of good lager beer
Seasonings (salt pepper, garlic powder, Worcestershire sauce, 
                   etc. to personal taste)
Bleu Cheese Dressing (I like Bob's or Ken's)
¼ lb. bleu cheese crumbles

Marinate tri-tip in beer at least 15 minutes; season to taste.
Sear tri-tip on all sides on high heat; reduce heat to med-low.
Cook for about 45 minutes, till done.
Let tri-tip rest for 10 minutes. Slice into ¼" thick pieces.
Fan out on oven-proof plate.
Pour dressing over meat & sprinkle bleu cheese crumbles over top.
Place under oven broiler until dressing begins to brown - 
(watch carefully - it browns quickly!)
Serve immediately.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

it's ok to drink the marinade when you start cooking, right?


----------



## jkath (Oct 26, 2004)

See, that's why you but the GOOD lager. You get a six pack, and *gee*! There's all that beer left over....now WHAT are ya gonna do with all that beer?
Hubby loves when I have to buy beer for cooking, since I buy the good stuff. He likes one - can't remember the name, but it's a dutch lager, green packaging, I think, and it starts with an "E"... he says it makes heineken taste like swill.


----------



## sherifffruitfly (Nov 5, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> he says it makes heineken taste like swill.



LOL - give credit where credit is due: Heineken brewrey makes Heineken taste like swill...



cdj


----------

